# late December hunt???



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

My group and I have been hunting the NW quadrant of ND for the past 16 or 17 years. Thiis year we decided to try SD, in part because of the reports of lower pheasant numbers we were reading earlier in the year and in part because the oil boom in western ND has taken away many of our lodging options. SD wasn't all that great for us.

So my brother and I are thinking about a trip to ND between Christmas and New Year's. We've read and heard that that there were good, huntable numbers of birds this year, although perhaps not as consistent from area to area as in past years. What is this forum's assessment of pheasant numbers now that you're 2/3 of the way through the season? Not "scouting" information, just anecdotal / impressions of bird numbers, esp. if you have hunted in the NW quadrant. Any recommendations on lodging in the NW quadrant (we've hunted around Williston and Crosby, as well as New Town and Parshall).

Thanks.


----------



## steveandzoom (Sep 8, 2004)

Since this site doesn't allow anyone to identify specific locations, I can't tell you exaclty where. But I can tell you I must have seen at least 1,000 along a 58-mile strech of highway south of I-94 and west of the river two days ago. I drive this highway everyday day and remain amazed how many birds there are and how few hunters I have seen. Good luck.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

moved.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Chukar,

I haven't been in those exact areas this fall, but not too far away and bird numbers were pretty good. Been cold and snowy lately and the birds are grouped up and in heavy cover now from my observations and it's been awesome hunting for me the last couple weeks. I'd imagine lodging will be a challenge but spend a couple hours on the phone and you'll probably find something.


----------

